# school class sizes



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Hi what is the average class size in a class . I mean kids per teacher.
thanks


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

eastern star said:


> Hi what is the average class size in a class . I mean kids per teacher.
> thanks


It'll vary between schools but the ones I know of average about 23.


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> It'll vary between schools but the ones I know of average about 23.


Hi thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Really? 23 - seems high in what I would assume is a private school?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

nola said:


> Really? 23 - seems high in what I would assume is a private school?


As I said, it's only the ones I know and mainly primary schools, other may be quite different.

I know the teachers don't see 23 as particularly high.


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> As I said, it's only the ones I know and mainly primary schools, other may be quite different.
> 
> I know the teachers don't see 23 as particularly high.


I though it be around 20 per class . There 29 in his p2 class here in uk.


----------

